# What would you get if you went to JAPAN?



## ipumuk (Apr 3, 2008)

hi,
my girlfriend is in japan right now for fun. she told me that if I can think of anything she will bring it back to germany as a present.

can you guys think of anything a nintendo/game-freak could only get in japan? what should I tell her?

all suggestions are welcome.

take care.


----------



## Airsoft1117 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would probably get some weird food like black-black gum.

Either that or a NDS thats a different color.


----------



## science (Apr 3, 2008)

Man, I would get so much shit if I went there. I would buy like everything lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Apr 3, 2008)

A wife.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 3, 2008)

i wouldn't know what to get specifically, but i plan on going when i get older, i'll probably just walk through shops until i see something interesting.

Oh i know you should get a Shirt, like a Hard Rock Cafe Japan shirt or something


----------



## deathfisaro (Apr 3, 2008)

I went to Japan last December. 
I got a Dualshock3, sakura scented salt (Sorry I couldn't resist. It actually tastes good), two Yukatas for me and my girlfriend (Yukatas are bathrobes, you can bath while wearing them strangely. We mainly use them as PJs =P), electronics in Akihabara isn't THAT cheap although I'm not sure about Germany.

There are just so many weird non-game things in Japan, I'd recommend those over games.
Maybe a seXBOX 3600? Looked like it was decently priced (3600 Yen) for its contents.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 11, 2008)

You can buy black black in foreign countries.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd buy some awesome Japanese car.


----------



## Artheido (Apr 11, 2008)

More Japan threads xD

I would buy lots of those computer gadgets Japan is famous for.


----------



## Sephi (Apr 11, 2008)

Have her bring back all of Japan :S

or maybe some Pockey and random Japanese candy


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmmm japanese women... wouldnt mind that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But really i have no ideia, maybe i would try one of their arcades and see if i could win a prize in one of the plush machines xD


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 11, 2008)

buy one of those cool things that you put in your toilet.
i herd it wipes ur ass for u, auto flush, and there's blue water in the toilet!!!!!!!!


----------



## fischju (Apr 11, 2008)

Buy a bunch of random stuff from a japanese porn store, and figure out what it is for.


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2008)

I would recommend rare manga that is impossible to buy in America.  Also weird games that you have to import otherwise.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 11, 2008)

The "wipe the ass thing" is really just a bidet.  
It's disgusting when places DON'T have them (i.e., most of the U.S.).  

The UFO games are nearly impossible (for me anyway) and even for the people who can do it end up paying more for that crap than they would just buying it outright from a store.

As for a car, I bought my Honda Life for 2000 bucks or so.  It's almost small enough to bring on the plane as checked luggage


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 11, 2008)

Come to think about it, I don't need anything from Japan.....


----------



## frostfire (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd get some flashy robot or obscure games, or perhaps some cool manga (which I can't read at all but is still cool anyway).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd kidnap Anna Ohura


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 11, 2008)

asian girls


----------



## azotyp (Apr 11, 2008)

AIDS ?


----------



## Seven (Apr 11, 2008)

Spoiler



Boob mouse pad.



Err, I talked to a friend who went off to Japan a bit recently. Said that stuff there was exhaustingly expensive, at least to the foreign consumer.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Akamai said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japan ain't cheap ... well, not for most things, anyway.

Gaming stuff is cheap.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 11, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Akamai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaming stuff is fairly cheap, but everything else? Ho, man..... You'll need a LOT of money. Apparently, those pillows with the anime girls on it (Hug pillows? I think that was the name), usually cost a hundred bucks. I'm not exactly sure, but that's what this guy told me. My dad also complained that most of the things are incredibly overpriced.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

Strange sex toys to experiment with.


----------



## Urza (Apr 11, 2008)

Laid.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Laid.


Urza, let's be realistic


----------



## Talaria (Apr 11, 2008)

A ticket home


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

I hear there are epic mecha battles everynow and again, ask your girlfriend to film it.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I hear there are epic mecha battles everynow and again, ask your girlfriend to film it.



XD.
Make sure she makes friends with effiminate teenagers, the chance of such an occurence will increase tenfold!


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, sorry.

Multiple times.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are their sexbots THAT advanced already?


----------



## Urza (Apr 12, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully, yes.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets hope they don't crash on you then.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG so much gundam stuff.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> OMG so much gundam stuff.



Lots of anime shit would be on anyones list.
Along with gaming crap.


----------



## Hit (Apr 12, 2008)

A ticket to China, if I went to Japan
About your situation, I dunno


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 12, 2008)

Hit said:
			
		

> A ticket to China, if I went to Japan
> About your situation, I dunno



Between tainted food and the country's treatment of Uighars, Tibetans, and dissidents, you couldn't pay me enough to go to China.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

*cough, cough* ainu *cough, cough*


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going there this June for mainly one reason : To see my girlfriend! I haven't seen her in a couple of months...

She went back home to take care of her dying grandmother (which recently passed away), but has since started working and will come back to Canada in September.

But back to the topic, I don't think stuff costs that much in Japan, as long as you can manage the language and stay the hell away from "Hi,I'm a wealthy tourist" spots.

Electronics are priced the same as over here, games cost a little less (but are in Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), food really isn't that bad (unless you want to eat like back home).... I mean I found a bunch of really awesome hyaku-en-ramen shops (one was right outside where I lived last year). And it's probably the only place I've seen where you can get a decent meal at a convenience store for about 4 dollars (and have it heated on the spot).

I spent a month in Japan last year, and the total it cost me was about 2100$. (Ticket was 1300$.) I am really awesome at saving money. If you know how to look, stuff isn't that pricey.

Just don't buy any gundam/anime/freak/otaku/useless shit.

And anyways, I don't need a Gundam....my girlfriend is Japanese ; we got one parked in the driveway.

But seriously, *don't go there unprepared. The language is key to staying out of those high-price tourist spots.*

[EDIT] And please don't say women...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of you aren't really exposed to the truth : They're not all cute. And as foreigners you'll have a hard time getting really close. Or if you don't care ,well, I suggest you go to *Roppongi*.


----------



## Lyuse (Apr 12, 2008)

A ticket back home


----------



## Talaria (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going there in June aswell. Deja vu but not really. I am going there to experience the culture as much as I can in my brief stay, three weeks. I probably won't get as much out of it as I would with a half year exchange but I couldn't as it would mess up my final year at school.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 12, 2008)

drink lots of sake and eats lots of japanese food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and go shopping.


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 12, 2008)

Jet lag.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 12, 2008)

a huge "NINTENDO" sign, put it in your living room =] And dont buy anything that needs elcetricity, in japan, its differnt.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 13, 2008)

SavageWaffle said:
			
		

> a huge "NINTENDO" sign, put it in your living room =] And dont buy anything that needs elcetricity, in japan, its differnt.



I can't speak for Europe, but Japanese electronics work fine in the U.S.
I was just home for two weeks my iPod's Japanese as is my phone.  Charged fine.  I am back at my apartment and my American Macbook Pro is plugged in, as is my (now American) DS.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 13, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> SavageWaffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The US has the same voltage and plug connections as Japan, whereas Europe and the UK, and many other countries, have different voltages and plugs.


----------



## iffy525 (Apr 13, 2008)

There's lots of unique stuff in Japan, so just ask her to get whatever she thinks you would like.  Also make sure to tell her to take lots of pictures of the places she goes to.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

I want to be in one of these Japanese game shows ^^

They are all so funny


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 13, 2008)

A picture with HADO GEI

and gaming crap.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

Haha or ask Nintendo what kind of modchip they like the best ^^


----------



## PlooBloo (Apr 14, 2008)

Tell her to run around Akiba and just pick up anything that looks weird. xD


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 14, 2008)

My first response was to say a divorce. No, wait, that would happen when I got back and it was discovered I couldn't resist genuine Japanese schoolgirls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd actually be afraid to go to Japan for that reason.

Nah, I think I'm safe, what are the chances real Japanese schoolgirls would even take a balding old man seriously?

In a more realistic vein, I guess I'd buy way too much anime based figurines. I always seem to see it online after it's already yesterdays news. I hate always being the last to get something.

For the record, no, I wouldn't want a "fake" Japanese school girl. I don't do working girls in anyone's country.

I suppose I'd be an unhappy tourist though, Japanese people never have sub titles under them when they talk


----------



## kikuchiyo (Apr 14, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> For the record, no, I wouldn't want a "fake" Japanese school girl. I don't do working girls in anyone's country.



You can always let your girlfriend take you to a decent love hotel where they rent out the costumes (or she can find her own hs uniform from back in the day and surprise you).

Not that I know anything about that from my time in Osaka...


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 14, 2008)

PlooBloo said:
			
		

> Tell her to run around Akiba and just pick up anything that looks weird. xD



She'll be busy all day


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 14, 2008)

kikuchiyo said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, sadly I asked my wife, if I had one day left to live, would she dress up as Sailormoon, and do all the things I dream of doing to Sailormoon, for me, and she said NO!.

She's a great woman, but every gal has her limits hehe.

And sadly I have a rule, I don't pay for it. If I can't convince a girl to just have sex because she wants to, then it's no deal.
I don't care what she says she will do if paid.


----------

